
Why Windows 10 is the most secure Windows ever - jsudhams
http://www.computerworld.in/feature/why-windows-10-is-the-most-secure-windows-ever?utm_source=computerworldalert&utm_medium=email&utm_term=wnl1&utm_campaign=computerworldalert-04Oct2015&utm_content=windows-10%3a-the-most-secure-windows-ever
======
mtgx
Except for that whole spying thing...but other than that, it's peachy.

